# What Have You Done With Things In Your Pockets?



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

So, my mom, and my friends are always bugging me about how much stuff I carry around in my pockets. So, I got to thinking, and this has to be a farmer thing right? I mean, my brother and I carry a lot of stuff, but we are constantly working on the farm, while my mom and friends, rarely leave the house, or live in town. 
So, what do you have in your pockets and why? These pockets can be your jeans, or your coat. I carry a lot of stuff in both. 
I will list what I have on me right now, but first I need to share a story.

So, two summers ago. Me, my brother, and my dad, were out in the field. My brother and I were raking, while my dad baled. Well, along we go, and then my brothers rake brakes. We all stop and head over to fix it. Well, we didn't want to drag it back up to the shop to fix it, so we all started pulling things out of our pockets to try and fix it. It needed to be welded, but like I said, we didn't want to bring to the shop. So, we tried to fix it. Now, I can't remember everything we used but, I can remember that we found a bucket in the back of the truck, that we were able to take the metal handle off of. We were able to use this, and wrap it around the metal on the rake. Then we used some baling twine that I had in my pocket, with my brothers knife (we all had one though) to cut it. Somehow, we also ended up using a plastic bag, a screw, and a washer on there too. So, now that the rake was fixed, we continued to rake the hay. By the end of the day, the rake had still held up, and we hadn't had any problems with it. You would think, that when we went up for the day, we would have properly fixed it, but it had been working so well, we thought, "well, if it is working, why change it?" So we left it there until the rake broke down for good. But it lasted all season! 

Sorry, one more story. My dad and I were trying to move the electric fence for the sheep, but neither of us wanted to go back up to the barn and turn the fence off, so we were looking through our pockets to find something insulated. My dad saw my pull out a small pair of pliers and decided to try them. Now, these pliers are completely metal, and I have no idea why he thought they would be insulated, because shockingly (literally!) they were not. So then he tried wrapping my bandana around it, also didn't work. Then, he got me to step on the fence in a different spot, because I had insulated boots on. He got me to push the bottom strand of electric wire, onto the metal page wire fence, to hopefully ground it out. So I did, but then he didn't want to get shocked for the third time, so he just walked up and turned the fence off. My brother was in this position once too, and so he used a plastic bag that I had in my pocket, and it actually worked! Well, until he touched the fence where there was a hole in the bag...

*Here is what I got in my jeans right now;*
Pocket knife, I got at a gas station
Pink came Buck knife
Swiss army knife
Pliers
2 chain links
2 bolts
1 part to an electric fence
Random hunk of metal
Scrunchie
2 disposable masks (used) form work (i keep forgetting to throw them out)
Candy wrappers
Tag for a pair of gloves
Random pieces of paper (notes, and things. stuff from work)
Long strands of wet hay that I tied in a bunch of knots and then dried
Small tape measure
Shear pin
3 washers
2 toonies
Poker chip 
*In my winter coat:*
Knit gloves
Piece to a water hose adjuster thing
Dog food
Horse treats
Screws
Nails
Staples
Bits of wire
Baling Twine (must have)
Pocket knife
X-acto (no idea how to spell that)
Tie strap with out ratchet
Bolts and screws from shelter we were setting up
Random picture I drew
2 Sharpies
Pellet bullets
I probably have a lot more, but I can't think of anything right now ...

Anyways, I would love to hear what you got, and some stories about it!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm jealous. Your pockets sound truly capacious. I have a lot of pants that are Women's Pants, so the pockets are pathetic. Like, you get two front pockets and that's it, and you're lucky if they are big enough for your phone, let alone anything else. And, living in Texas, especially this year with the ongoing heat, I have no cause to be wearing a jacket. My barn jacket does contain tiny pieces of various kinds of hay in its pockets.

Typically, I have baling twine in one pocket and a cotton handkerchief in the other. Maybe keys in one, and if I'm on a hike I might have a wrapper from a cheese stick. These pathetic pockets won't even hold a wallet very well. Hmm, and I guess some crumbs from horse cookies. When you have a Pony, like I do, putting horse cookies in your pockets is a bad idea, because they ALWAYS KNOW. But I do it anyways. Where else would I put them?

I used to be a lip balm addict, so I had to carry that everywhere too. But I kicked that habit years ago.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

LOL! I do have that problem! My pockets are so small! They don't fit half of my hand. I have to put my knives in sideways otherwise they don't fit. Most of my stuff goes in my back pockets. 
I totally get not wearing a jacket. I totally wish I didn't have to, but living in northern British Columbia, it is -10 right now so... I do love being able to have that stuff on me 'cause I definitely use it, and I hate not having it on me over the summer, but I love the heat, and the sun!


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

A picture = 1,000 words.
All day I stop to pull my britches up 50 times.
Oh...forgot to picture my wallet. Driving feels like I'm sitting on a brick.
Each Victorinox army knife has an LED flashlight as well as a rechargeable flashlight. Reason is wife and I hiked to top of a local mountain one evening when someone pulled the light switch while we were at the top enjoying the view. We didn't even have a match. 
I told her I can sense "down" so hold hands, we'll walk down. If you slide off the edge I'll pull and you likewise. We'll go around whatever tree we run into, if it's furry and stinks it's probably a 'squatch and hopefully it will be over quick.
Ever since I carry at least 3 lights.























Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ~Wildheart~ (Nov 17, 2020)

I usually have:
A knife
Baling twine 
A shotgun shell
Horse hair
Hay
Grain
Bits of wire 
Pieces of horse treats
Cracked corn 
Chicken feed
A random rock I found that was interesting 
A tiny pencil
A crud ton of rubber bands


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Oh yeah, I often pick up an interesting rock on my hikes. Usually it just lives in my pocket long enough to get it home, then it goes in the rock collection.


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm at work right now, and in my pockets I have index cards, clean gloves, a knife, a small flashlight, trauma shears, a coupon to DQ, two empty vials of versed (we are about to swap them at the hospital pharmacy), 3 pens, earbuds for some reason, saltines, wrappers, a strip of EKG, wallet, and (when not in use) phone. To say nothing of what's in my jacket...


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@Fuddyduddy1952 amazing pictures! I always need a flashlight on me, and I never seem to have one! I have been thinking of getting one with a case for on my belt, but, we'll see.

@~Wildheart~ love the variety of treats! This summer I had a bunch of molasses oats in a plastic bag for the donkeys!

@ACinATX you must have a lot of interesting rocks! Do you collect one every time you go somewhere, or just when you find one that looks interesting. My dad once found a rock, so he put it in water overnight to clean the mud off it. Let's just say it wasn't just a brown muddy rock...

@redbadger I love that you always have that with you, even at work! I am the same way! Yeah, my coat... I am sure I forgot a lot of whats in there, I rarely wash it. If you don't mind me asking, _why_ do you have saltines on your pocket!? Do you they not get smashed??


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Interesting topic.

right now, I have my pocketknife, a small notebook and pen, two, maybe three bandannas, my barn keys (with the whistle I use for calling up the horses) , the garage keys, a hoof pick, a length of cotton clothesline for catching a horse, my earplugs, some bits of paper trash I picked up, the broken foot of a small electrical appliance, and the goodewyfe’s phone charger/battery pack thingy that I’m supposed to plug in when I get back to the house.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've trained myself to travel light (the dilemma of women's pants not having deep pockets has contributed). I hate carrying a purse unless I'm going to be shopping for clothes or going out. Going to get feed or to work I have my phone (a Moto G7 power so not small), my wallet (also not small, but if I'm going on horse-related trip I consolidate and go to a smaller men's wallet), and my keys. My set of keys has a metal bat on it for self defense so that adds bulk. 

When I was a young teenager and wore nothing but boys jeans my pockets were always full of nails, bailing twine, pieces of broken tack, coins, fishing lures, and anything else I picked up. I've gotten much more minimalistic as I've gotten older and try to keep from carrying a bunch of stuff on me. I throw it in my car instead  . I actually have several bridles (reins, bits and all), a saddle, a blanket, several coats of mine, a pair of old boots, and some other random things.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Blue jeans left my life years ago, lollol. I wear heavy leggin’s so no pockets. 

1. The farm tractor has a tool box bolted to the rear fender but I carry water in a Walmart bag.

2. The sub compact John Deer has a JD knapsack affixed to the roll bar. It carries mostly shrub cutting stuff, wire cutters, bottled water and a bottle of Excedrin.

3. The four wheelers both have saddle packs that carry anything we need for the task at hand, including those all-important horse and dog cookies

4. Regardless of which piece of equipment I’m using, I always wear a fanny pack that carries my cell phone (DH had his heart attack up on the high ridge 8 years ago), lip gloss, (I refuse to live with dry/cracked lips) and the keys to the house if we’re going to be where we can’t see the house.

Annnd I leave room for a ziplock bag of dog and horse treats


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I travel lighter than light and I usually wear men's jeans cause they fit better...

Often nothing in my pockets if I'm in the yard working...
If working in the pastures someplace, the truck is loaded with all we could use and then some more...
The barn has its own ample supply of often needed tools.
The tractor as was mentioned has a tool box and my hubby put a bigger one on than it came with and has more "stuff" than I know what it is..if it isn't in that box then the tractor needs dragged back to the garage for major repairs.

Out on trails, ...my multi-tool is on me, what doesn't it have!
Always some hay twine balled up, 2 pieces minimum.
Small roll of either black electrical tape or duct tape.
I wear a belt and on the belt is a razor sharp hunting knife in scabbard.
Someplace on me is a cell phone fully charged in case of injury or parting ways with my horse I can notify someone...women down, need a ride and loose horse. I ask when signing in at the rangers booth for a contact number just in case.
A light rain poncho.
Bottle of water, apple and some other piece of fruit and candy bar...
Obviously, not in pant pockets but in a backpack I wear.

In my trailer is tire changing needed items, basic maintenance needs.
First aid kit for human and horse...
If that injured we can't make it back to the trailer then that cell phone is used to call for medical assistance and transport of human or equine off the trails if need be.

I find it far more comfortable to ride and not be stuck by pocket-retained items and just put a backpack on my back.
🐴 ...


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

ALWAYS:
phone
keys with swiss army knife
torch at night

PLENTY:
dog poo bags.. they seem to end up and fly everywhere, hello?!
hay
twine
hair
treat crumbs
no money coz horse lol


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

AbbySmith said:


> @Fuddyduddy1952 amazing pictures! I always need a flashlight on me, and I never seem to have one! I have been thinking of getting one with a case for on my belt, but, we'll see.
> 
> @~Wildheart~ love the variety of treats! This summer I had a bunch of molasses oats in a plastic bag for the donkeys!
> 
> ...


In fairness the saltines were in the job shirt's (firefighter-style 1/4 zip sweatshirt) pocket, but I steal them from hospitals in case I need a quick crunch to settle my stomach if I haven't. They don't last long enough to get crushed. Sometimes there is a mini can of soda in one pocket, too. Fairly often there are mints.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

LOL makes sense! I used to carry them too. My donkey loved them! You can never have too many snacks!


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

AbbySmith said:


> LOL makes sense! I used to carry them too. My donkey loved them! You can never have too many snacks!


The mints (the soft puffball kind) are from work as well! The base supervisor keeps us supplied. Jasper gets one occasionally.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

redbadger said:


> The mints (the soft puffball kind) are from work as well! The base supervisor keeps us supplied. Jasper gets one occasionally.


That is so cute! Jasper is your horse?


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

AbbySmith said:


> That is so cute! Jasper is your horse?


I lease him, he is my accomplice.


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Aww! I love that 'accomplice'.


----------



## 289250 (Dec 11, 2020)

I love it!

My jacket usually has the following:

pieces and parts to fix the fence like
pliers
screws
random nuts and bolts
twine
gloves
peppermint treats
and plenty of bits of dirt debris

The trick is to catch everything before it goes in the washer!! Which I have been known to miss from time to time. LOL


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

JR Desire said:


> The trick is to catch everything before it goes in the washer!! Which I have been known to miss from time to time. LOL


Lol I do that all the time!!


----------



## Fuddyduddy1952 (Jun 26, 2019)

You can usually tell by all the racket. Very similar to the racket I made a few years ago when wife washed my billfold! 
Paper currency washes well, but it's tough handing the doctor's receptionist a white paper that used to be a Medicare card.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Fuddyduddy1952 said:


> You can usually tell by all the racket. Very similar to the racket I made a few years ago when wife washed my billfold!
> Paper currency washes well, but it's tough handing the doctor's receptionist a white paper that used to be a Medicare card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


Lol my dad had just bought a new knife that had a sandpaper grip. 
Threw his jeans in the wash and forgot that the knife was still in the pocket.
When the jeans came out the knife had lost its sandpaper grip. Lol.


----------

